# Who are your Style Icons?



## ikebana (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't know if this has been done before, but I was wondering who MuT-ers draw their *fashion inspiration* from. I'll start by saying that I love Kate Moss's style, and, even though they're a bit younger than me




, Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen-- they look messy and put-together at the same time



!


----------



## mAra (Aug 10, 2005)

Whenever I pick up a magazine the girls who's styles I love the most are Jessica Simpson and Linsday Lohan.. Jessica always has the cutest shoes, and I love Lindsays shades and how she puts her outfits together

and they've both always got the best bags


----------



## iloveparis (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ikebana* I don't know if this has been done before, but I was wondering who MuT-ers draw their *fashion inspiration* from. I'll start by saying that I love Kate Moss's style, and, even though they're a bit younger than me



, Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen-- they look messy and put-together at the same time



! I love Kate Moss and the Olsen twins' styles too. I'll add Sienna Miller,, Sarah Jessica Parker and Jessica Simpson to my list (for her awesome collection of bags).


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 10, 2005)

No icons that I can say I'm a die hard follower of. I tend to go for a more trendy business casual/tailored, mostly solids, trendy shoes (mostly pointed toes).


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 10, 2005)

Dita Von Teese (when she has clothes on), and Varga girls (50s pin up art).


----------



## Liz (Aug 10, 2005)

there a few that i like, but i don't follow their style and copy any of it.

catherine zeta jones

angelina jolie

can't think of any more right now


----------



## Ruth. (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ikebana* I don't know if this has been done before, but I was wondering who MuT-ers draw their *fashion inspiration* from. I'll start by saying that I love Kate Moss's style, and, even though they're a bit younger than me



, Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen-- they look messy and put-together at the same time



! I love mary kate &amp; ashleys style too,but I guess they can pull it off being incredibly rich and all.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 11, 2005)

don't really have any fasion icons myself..


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Aug 11, 2005)

I guess you will all hate me for that: but I really like Paris Hiltons style. I know sheÂ´s very witchy, but her clothes, accesoires and her whole style is so cute! A little bit sporty, trashy, punky and cool together! I like that! I think she could nearly wear everything and it looks stylish on her!!!


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Aug 11, 2005)

Forgot to say that I donÂ´t copy her style. Firstly I wouldnÂ´t have the money and second I donÂ´t got this excellent, thin body!



But I like to see her new styles!


----------



## gamaki (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lealabell* Dita Von Teese (when she has clothes on), and Varga girls (50s pin up art).








oooh...Dita is SOOO gorgeous! I would die to have a waist that tiny!!!...LOLMakes you wonder how a guy like Marylin Manson could score himself a HOTTIE like her. I mean i understand the whole "Rock Star" lure but he's not the best looking one of them if you know what I mean!


----------



## Leony (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't really have any style icons. For fashion, I wear what looks great and comfortable for me.


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't have any style icons either. But I do read a lot of fashion magazines. I browse through and rip out pictures of stuff I like and if I'm in a store, I'll try it on and if it looks good, and I can afford it, I buy it. If I like a certain look on someone, I'll see how it is on me.

But there are certain celebrities that I like the way they dress, especially at those awards shows:

Catherine Zeta Jones

Salma Hayek

Halle Berry

Angelina Jolie _(for her outfits, not for stealing men)_


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 12, 2005)

I pull inspiration from

Kelly Osbourne

Gwen Stenfani

Ashley Simpson


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't really have any specific style icons, I usually just open a magazine and say .... look's nice, or I like their outfit, but one person who can DEFINATELY dress her ass off it Eve, she looks good in anything; one minute it's a Roberto Cavalli dress, the next it's just some simple jeans, boots &amp; a top.


----------



## Kan D sweets (Aug 18, 2005)

Hummm Style Icon

Well It Depends On Whats Hott!!! For The Season

Every Celebrity Female Have A Hott Style

So I Would Say

Janet Jackson, Of Course

Whewww So Many

I Like Paris She Is Hott Lol

Like I Said It Depends On The Season And What Is Bangin' Lol

Rap Celebs Have Hot Styles Also

Let Me Stop Lol


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 28, 2005)

I don't really get my inspiration from any celebrity in particular...I mix and match a lot. I look through magazines like Seventeen, I guess most of the styles featured I wear.=D

and once in a while copy jpop singers.

Originally Posted by *ikebana* I don't know if this has been done before, but I was wondering who MuT-ers draw their *fashion inspiration* from. I'll start by saying that I love Kate Moss's style, and, even though they're a bit younger than me



, Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen-- they look messy and put-together at the same time



! yeah, their style is unique.=D so boho...i love how people can achieve such a messy style yet still look so good.^^ lots of layering and earthy colors. i was gonna try that style, but i had a feeling it wouldn't look that good on me.^^;;


----------



## tracybryant (Sep 4, 2005)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 28, 2005)

marilyn monroe

gemma ward

liya kebede

Kristin cavalleri from laguna beach


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Sep 29, 2005)

hmmmmm... methinks jessica alba look amazing, katherine hepburn was a truly inspriational woman and tippi hedren for the original hitchcock heroine look


----------



## Cirean (Sep 29, 2005)

Charlize Theron and Angelina Jolie are my favorites, Gwenyth Paltrow looks great most of the time.


----------



## canelita (Sep 29, 2005)

I like Angelina Jolie's Style and Jenifer Lopez when she is not trying to be so slutty, but I don't copy them.

Particulary I shop at BCBG and BEBE, go there and come out with outfits that catch my eyes at the moment. I do like to browse the current styles In InStyle magazine but can't follow style in Canada (at least not all of them)


----------



## Salope (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't really have any icons but I do think certain celebs have impeccable style and taste. For one, Reese Witherspoon. She always looks so well put together and classy, from her hair to her make-up to her clothing and how she comports herself. She kind of reminds me of the old Hollywood stars in that respect. I don't think I've ever seen her make one fashion faux pas.

Jennifer Lopez's make-up is always unbelievable. The look is natural and she's always glowing. What is that woman doing, that's what I'd like to know. I wish my skin glowed like hers. As for her fashion sense, I definitely like it but simple, elegant and casual is more my style.

Jessica Simpson is another one I like and like Reese, she's always well put together. Maybe it's a Southern thing? Her hair always look phenomenal, her make up too (she's a bit edgier and experiments more than Reese) and she's usually dressed fabulously. I'd kill for her wardrobe.

I also love Gwen Stefani. Now that woman has style, unique and all her own. I love how she has a signature look and she just looks like someone I'd want to hang out with.

Others I like include Salma Hayek &amp; Catherine Zeta Jones but I think that's mostly because I think they're unbelievably beautiful.


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 2, 2005)

at the moment i really love ashley olsens style. ive never really had a fashion icon before, but she really is something. i love her hair and makeup too!


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't really have one either I like lots of celbrities looks but I don't really try to copy any of it nor could i afford to. But Celebrities styles that I like

cathrine zeta jones

Camereon Diez

Lucy Lui

Ashlee Simpson

mary Kate and Ashley Olsen

and lots more


----------



## SewAmazing (Oct 9, 2005)

I just love the drag queens--you know, over the top make-up and personification of feminity as in RuPaul. Diana Ross is a favorite too. I love the old movies where the women wore gloves, capes, and hats. Who can ever forget Joan Crawford and those shoulder pads? Loved it!!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 9, 2005)

I really like Kate Dillon and Mia Tyler. I think they have their own style and they love to show off their curves.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't have any icons mainly because I don't care about celebrities and don't pay much attention to them.... lately I've been getting most of my fashion inspiration from TLC's "What Not To Wear"! They've had several girls in their 20's and 30's that they've shown how to dress young and trendy (ie, not like an "old lady"), yet still professional and sophisticated (appropriate for the office or their profession, and not so young they're mistaken for a teenager), and that is really the look I am going for! Though I will admit that I am far from having my dream wardrobe at the moment, that would take money, lol


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 10, 2005)

i ent got a fashion icon, but i thinK paris hilton wears really nice clothes and so does posh (victoria beckham)


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 11, 2005)

*Halle Berry*


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 11, 2005)

I love jennifer Aniston's style, very classic and non-trashy.

But I tend to go towards the trendy style when going out, and more classic looks for work. I think that goes without saying for office attire.


----------



## QuePasa (Oct 23, 2005)

I'd have to say that my style icon at the moment is Essence Atkins on the UPN show Half &amp; Half. Her clothes are always well-put together and shouts QUALITY!


----------



## babykisses (Oct 23, 2005)

Sarah Jessica Parker!!!!!!!!!!!! Loved Every Outfit She Wore On Sex And The City!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetKisses (Oct 23, 2005)

I tend to go for a trendy/classy fashion look and these are the celebrities whom I like their style:

Jennifer Aniston

Rachel Bilson

Jennie Garth

Lindsay Lohan

Eva Longoria

Gwyneth Paltrow

Jessica Simpson

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## K*O* (Oct 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* i dont have any style icons, sorry xx



Neither do I Trisha...



lol


----------



## Becky (Oct 23, 2005)

*Rachel Bilson*

*Drew Barrymore*

*Kate Hudson*

Attachment 6920Attachment 6921Attachment 6922


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Oct 24, 2005)

I like, the old actress, Marilyn Monroe, Jean Harlow etc. Howeva for our day I like Christina Augliera, Nicole Richie and Carmen Electra, they can do both vavavoom and conservative.


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 3, 2005)

My style icons are.....

Sarah Jessica Parker

Marilyn Monroe

Jessica Simpson


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't really have a style icon... I like a wide variety of clothing. I kind of look at wearing clothes like playing dress up, one day I'll be punky, then preppy, then sexy, then office sexy, etc.

Keeps things more interesting... I look more at ensembles wherever I see them.


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 5, 2005)

i dont really have one, but if i had to choose it will be jennifer lopez.i love her style, she can be glam, ghetto fablous, casual, and still look sexy, thats what i consider "style".


----------



## isa666 (Jan 2, 2006)

Jessica Alba




:icon_love I love her style...


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I don't really have a fashion inspiration...just what I read on the magazines, sometimes I copy it. I agree. I will at times see what a certain celeb is wearing like nicole ritchie or kate moss and think it looks good, but i personally like to go with what i see myself in and what i seek out from magazines or shopping!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 2, 2006)

I don't really have style icons but I love the way Sharon Den Adel and Tarja Turunen dress.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 2, 2006)

I like the styles of:

Tracy Ellis Ross

Halle Berry

Erykah Badu

Nia Long


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* i dont have any style icons, sorry xx



I don t either


----------



## coconut_cutie (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont have anyone i strive to dress like, but i do have similar style to sienna miller and kate moss, i like the whole hippy-boho thing, and i also like cameron diaz too, i prefer quirky, natural and un-done, i'm not into full glamour and loadsa make up.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SabrinaGermany* I guess you will all hate me for that: but I really like Paris Hiltons style. I know sheÂ´s very witchy, but her clothes, accesoires and her whole style is so cute! A little bit sporty, trashy, punky and cool together! I like that! I think she could nearly wear everything and it looks stylish on her!!! well i think she always look pretty. i love her style.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 3, 2006)

i dont really have any icon

i look into fashion mag and sometimes i like this shirt or this skirt.

but im more into the alt scene

im working in a tattoo shop, i cant dress really fancy. anyways i have a apron and im full of ink and paint at the end of the day.

but dont get me wrong i dont dress like an old lumberjack.


----------



## isa666 (Jan 3, 2006)

I like also Lindsay Lohan`s style


----------



## Maja (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't have a style icon. I do like Gwen Stefani's style, though. But rather than copying someone else's style, I create my own and wear whatever feels right for me. I flip through fashion mags for inspiration and details and work them into my own wardrobe.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 3, 2006)

I would have to say Starr Jones and Gabrielle Union are my style icons. I love that conservative but trendy style.


----------



## kaori (Jan 3, 2006)

I love wonderful woman style;llike*

Penelope cruz

Lindsday Lohan

Angelina Jolie

Aishawarya

Thalia

Alicia key

Eva Longoria

Beyonce

Shakira

Model

Cristy Turlinton

Gemma ward

Fontana

Andriana Lima

Devon Aoki

heather sitbon

jessica stem

carol trentini

artesh old decade 

Marilyn Monrou

Marie Antoinette

Scarlet O hara (gone with the wind movie)

Frida kahlo


----------



## JJ84 (Jan 3, 2006)

My style is quite eclectic, I draw inspiration from alot of different people, designers, stylists, films, eras, even music. my style icon changes everyday, but its usually someone with classic, timeless elegance, like Audrey Hepburn. Im also into the 60s in a big way and love Paul Smith.

Fashion is a vehicle for our fantasies, its the only way we can get close to achieving some of our aspirations, I think its important to remember that! You can be anyone you want to be! "Give a girl the right shoes, and she'll conquer the world" Bette Midler


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't have any style icons either...sometimes I'll see a blouse or dress that a celebrity has on in a magazine and then another time I'll see them photographed wearing something ridiculous.

I wear what I like - sometimes its something I see in a magazine but I never copy anyone head to toe - I have my own style and preferences - they revolve around comfort! LOL


----------



## Milah (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd have to say Eve is my fashion icon. She can dress, her makeup is always on point and majority of the time her hair is nicely done. I really love her style. I also like Gwen Stefani's fashion picks, and she her red lipstick always fits her.


----------



## GinceLovely (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't dress like any of the celebs,but I like Stacie Orrico and Ashlee Simpson's style( but I think she looked better with black hair).Also,Lindsay Lohan puts outfits together that I like


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 5, 2006)

i don't have a style icon


----------



## honeydaniels (Mar 5, 2006)

I love Jessica alba style,she is someday casual and someday well dressed,elegant she's always fashionable!

It remember me that I want to buy a lot of stuff and I don't have so much monet to shop all!!!


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Mine would be Halle Berry.*


----------



## monniej (Mar 6, 2006)

i look everywhere for inspiration. essence magazine is great. i love victoria's secret for casual. fetish and baby phat for that urban flare. the style network runway shows. i have a couple of boutiques around town that always have things that are pretty hot. i guess my style is truly a mixed bag.


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 30, 2006)

i dont relly have one

i love to see mtv and magazine and peek


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Neither do I Trisha...




lol *Ditto! I luv my individuality!



*


----------



## _withoutYou (May 5, 2006)

Avril Lavigne! I love that whole punk-princess-style!!! It's so cute and looks very girly, classy and original.


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 7, 2006)

I don't have one, but I like to mix and match elements of style from diff people I guess, or get influences

I guess my list would be:

Gemma Ward

Kate Moss

Sienna Miller

MKA Olsen

Sex Pistols

But most of my style is just my own


----------



## _natty (Apr 25, 2007)

Jessica Alba always looks gorgeous





i like Nicole Richie's stye too


----------



## southcitybabe (Apr 25, 2007)

Jordan aka Katie Price! All the way baby I love her! Shes got some gorgeous outfits, the wheels and dollbaby stuff, the cute tracksuits and tees, I love her style



Some of ya might think oh no! But shes looking good these days isnt she? Im loving her new summery look, the cute dresses and bright colors.

Id also say Victoria Beckham but sometimes she can look too uptight! sorry but smart isnt my look lol. I like her jeans and vest looks but not blouses and pencil skirts! so not me


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 25, 2007)

This thread makes me feel old, LOL.

I really don't like the boho look of the olsen twins.. to me they look like beggars, as do sienna miller and kate moss most of the time. I like smart, sharp looking outfits, but most hollywood stars are only seen once or twice in outfits like this, they either look too boring or too sleazy and over the top.

And now I sound boring and conservative, LOL


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole Richie used to be my number one style icon now I'm just in awe of Japanese women they were BORN with style!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 25, 2007)

Lately I've been drawing a lot of inspiration from the trashy life girls, In my own way.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 25, 2007)

1. *NICOLE RICHIE*... for ever!

2. Beyonce

3. Paris hilton


----------



## mle44 (Apr 26, 2007)

I find myself watching old episodes of "Charmed" just to see what Alyssa Milano's wearing...


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mle44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I find myself watching old episodes of "Charmed" just to see what Alyssa Milano's wearing... I was like that with Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## tracybryant (Aug 3, 2007)

I think that mine would have to be..... Victoria Beckham. I LOVE her new style, hair, clothes and everything. I think it looks awesome!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 4, 2007)

^^^I'm really feelin her new style too! I love the hoodies in the pics you posted Kaylin!


----------



## cait (Aug 6, 2007)

Right now I enjoy seeing what Halle Berry, Kate Beckinsale, and Dita Von Teese wear to events. I was crazy for Sharon Stone for a long time and she still knows how to play the glamour card so well. I also love the rock/glam style of Tina Turner, Cher, and Diana Ross. My favorite, favorite ever is Stevie Nicks.

There's a whole list of women whose style I admire, but I'm not sure I emulate anyone. I like to mix it up.


----------



## Noonz (Aug 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't really have any style icons. For fashion, I wear what looks great and comfortable for me. me 2


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't have any style icons!!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 6, 2007)

1. Brenda Song

2. Pink

3. Avril Lavinge

4. Beyonce

5. The Olsens

A little bit of everybody! I have various styles, so it really doesn't matter! *chee* ;-)


----------



## ivette (Aug 6, 2007)

i like alot of them.

jill hennesy, jackie O, thats all i can think of right now


----------

